# Poised To Get Online



## Savvy (Aug 28, 2006)

I have recently had alot of success selling my t-shirts locally  .

I am grateful for the insightful knowledge that Ive gotten from this site. I have spent what seems to be endless hours reading post and making notes from the successes and _percieved_ failures. Now I feel I can actually contribute to threads to help fellow members get positive results.

*Now* I am going for an *online presence*...I desire a quality site illustrating my tees im willing to be patient. I will not outsource it as I wont with my shirts. Ive seen E-lance, and Guru etc. but what cost should I really expect to pay for a quality E-commerce site., any ideas or suggestion?..PM if you'd like .. Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I will not outsource it as I wont with my shirts. Ive seen E-lance, and Guru etc. but what cost should I really expect to pay for a quality E-commerce site., any ideas or suggestion?..


Sorry, I'm a bit confused  So you are going to outsource it, or you aren't? Elance, Guru are outsourcing sites, but you said above that you "won't" outsource it.

You can pay anywhere from $200-$20,000+ on a website design depending on what you need, where you go, how much they are doing (just the website design? Installing scripts? Writing custom scripts? coding the HTML?, etc), how many designs you have, etc, etc.


----------



## Savvy (Aug 28, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit confused  So you are going to outsource it, or you aren't? Elance, Guru are outsourcing sites, but you said above that you "won't" outsource it.
> 
> You can pay anywhere from $200-$20,000+ on a website design depending on what you need, where you go, how much they are doing (just the website design? Installing scripts? Writing custom scripts? coding the HTML?, etc), how many designs you have, etc, etc.


 
Sorry for lack of clarity...I guess I should have said that I do want a company in the US to build my site. My budget is in the 1k range.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I guess I should have said that I do want a company in the US to build my site. My budget is in the 1k range.


Yes, it should be possible to find a company in the US to do the website for you for that amount. Check out designoutpost.com and elance.com and guru.com for finding designers.


----------



## Helix Clothing (Oct 4, 2006)

Try adaptationz.com . They did our website. It was easy and very affordable. they did a really good job too. We had a smaller budget for our site than 1k so I think you should be able to get a really good site from them.


----------

